# DSL Router



## reap0r (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi, ich suche einen DSL-router, der folgende Eigenschaften hat:

              muss er können        |    muss er nicht können
------------------------------------+-----------------------------
10/100Mbit/s d-s;auto hub bzw switch| WAN
4-6Mbit/s SDSL                      |
PPPoE abschaltbar                   |
4Ports für Netzwerkclients          |
FTP;TFTP;XModem für Updates         |
NAT;dyn. Portmapping;evtl Portchange|
<b>brauchbare</b> Firewall          |
DHCP abschaltbar; dyn DNS           |
Monitoring über SNMP oder syslog    |

Ich hatte da mal an den Netgear RT314 gedacht, zumal er recht günstig ist...


----------



## fischkrampf (19. Oktober 2001)

mach dir doch nen Software-Router, da kannst du
Win-NT Server,  
Win-2k Advanced Server,  
Win-ME mit Inetsharing,
Fli4L ein Linux-Router benutzen.

Der Vorteil: du kannst alles selber konfigurieren; ich denke es ist billiger, wenn du eine alten Rechner nimmst
Der Nachteil: er muss ständig an sein; wenn du im Netz sein willst...


----------



## reap0r (19. Oktober 2001)

Nur habe ich keinen alten Rechner, der sich dafür eignet, dann müßte der immer an sein, gewisse Software müßte ich mir kaufen und noch ne zusätzliche switch. Alles in allem käme das wesentlich teurer und will ich nicht.


----------



## Flame (30. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

wenn du mir deine kriterien mal erklären würdest.
mich interessiert das auch mal, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe.

aber interessant isses schon.


----------

